# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Registrazione in contabilità perdita su crediti

## paolo79

Buona sera a tutti...ho un piccolo dubbio... 
1)se un'azienda ha un credito di ad es. 100 + iva, quindi di 120, alla data della sentenza di fallimento imputo a perdita 120 (ed eventualmente al termine della procedura - o meglio altermine del periodo di possibile reclamo contro il decreto di chiusura-) e poi eventualmente emetto una nota di variazione di sola iva e come contropartita una sopravvenienza attiva tassata, o 100 e attendo la fine per i 20?? 
2) se invece non c'è fallimento ma procedura esecutiva infruttuosa emetto subito nota di credito imputando in dare perdita su crediti e iva a credito?? 
grazie e scusate per la lungaggine...

----------


## meccanico

> Buona sera a tutti...ho un piccolo dubbio... 
> 1)se un'azienda ha un credito di ad es. 100 + iva, quindi di 120, alla data della sentenza di fallimento imputo a perdita 120 (ed eventualmente al termine della procedura - o meglio altermine del periodo di possibile reclamo contro il decreto di chiusura-) e poi eventualmente emetto una nota di variazione di sola iva e come contropartita una sopravvenienza attiva tassata, o 100 e attendo la fine per i 20?? 
> 2) se invece non c'è fallimento ma procedura esecutiva infruttuosa emetto subito nota di credito imputando in dare perdita su crediti e iva a credito?? 
> grazie e scusate per la lungaggine...

  Se non hai aperto il c/rischi su crediti e sai che non potrai comunque recuperare questo credito puoi metterli subito sulle perdite su crediti ma la nota di credito che la fai a fare? :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' bene evitare di parlare insieme di due aspetti diversi, quali la nota di credito e la perdita su crediti. 
La nota di credito può essere emessa per recuparare l'Iva del credito del debitore fallito o insolvente, nei modi e nei tempi che hai scritto tu. In ogni caso, ti invito a leggere l'art. 26 comma 2 del dpr 633/72. 
La perdita su crediti può essere iscritta in bilancio o alla data della sentenza dichiarativa di fallimento, e per l'importo che il creditore ritiene di non poter riscuotere, o, in amncanza di fallimento, a seguito di lettera dell'avvocato che informi circa la mancata convenienza ad agire nei confronti del debitore, o in caso di esito negativo di decreto ingiuntivo. 
ciao   

> Buona sera a tutti...ho un piccolo dubbio... 
> 1)se un'azienda ha un credito di ad es. 100 + iva, quindi di 120, alla data della sentenza di fallimento imputo a perdita 120 (ed eventualmente al termine della procedura - o meglio altermine del periodo di possibile reclamo contro il decreto di chiusura-) e poi eventualmente emetto una nota di variazione di sola iva e come contropartita una sopravvenienza attiva tassata, o 100 e attendo la fine per i 20?? 
> 2) se invece non c'è fallimento ma procedura esecutiva infruttuosa emetto subito nota di credito imputando in dare perdita su crediti e iva a credito?? 
> grazie e scusate per la lungaggine...

----------


## paolo79

ok grazie..

----------


## meccanico

> ok grazie..

  Comunque con l'emissione di una NC rilevi un costo in negativo per cui vale la pena recuperare l'Iva? Io non l'ho mai emessa una NC in casi del genere e non capisco l'utilità o la necessità, sicuramente carenza mia non c'è dubbio ma non la capisco leggendo l'art.26 del D.P.R. 633/72.

----------


## Raiden

Semplicemente perché qualora sussistano tutti i requisiti grazie all'emissione della nota di credito:
1) recuperi in detrazione l'IVA versata a suo tempo con la/e fattura/e di vendita emessa e mai riscossa
2) recuperi in deduzione lo storno di un ricavo imponibile 
E non è una motivazione più che sufficiente?  :Big Grin:

----------


## meccanico

> Semplicemente perché qualora sussistano tutti i requisiti grazie all'emissione della nota di credito:
> 1) recuperi in detrazione l'IVA versata a suo tempo con la/e fattura/e di vendita emessa e mai riscossa
> 2) recuperi in deduzione lo storno di un ricavo imponibile 
> E non è una motivazione più che sufficiente?

  Il recupero dell'Iva? Si, un assillo! E' da valutare, caso per caso, se e come trattare un credito. Vero, io ragiono per cifre da aziende enormi e non da piccola impresa ma spesso nell'analisi finanziaria queste procedure rilevano più costi che convenienza per cui parlare di credito senza quantificarne in cifre l'entità a me dice poco. Comunque non ho capito a fronte di quale motivo potrà emettere nota di credito (non ho compreso io per mia ignoranza) per quello chiedevo spiegazioni non per altro!

----------

